# anyone have personal experience with Cytotec?



## jsh7809 (Aug 7, 2009)

I know that this is a very contentious issue - and I am pretty certain I want to and will be able to avoid it - but today I got the induction talk from my midwife (since I'm a whopping 4 days overdue - please). They will want to induce by 42 weeks (I'm scheduled a week from tomorrow) and hospital policy is to start with Cytotec (since Cervadil is too pricey for them) followed by Pitocin the next morning.

Now - for a myriad of very important reasons, I am hoping that I will not "need" these interventions, and that I will avoid all of that stuff. I'm looking here not for reasons to avoid induction (I've got plenty of those myself!







) or for encouragement but just wondering if anyone here has had Cytotec in the past, and if you had a negative or positive experience with it?

I'm assuming that the actual cases of uterine ruptures are relatively small, and mostly in women who have had uterine surgery before ( as per studies mentioned here: http://parenting.ivillage.com/pregna...,,6xr4,00.html and here: http://www.midwiferytoday.com/articles/cytotec.asp). But just in case they start pressuring me about trying it, I'd love to hear about any personal experiences you ladies might have had. Thanks!

(And, just to clarify, I'm scheduled for an induction for a week from tomorrow, although I told them several times that I will probably NOT allow them to induce before I am at least 42 weeks and then some. Hopefully this will all be moot, but in any case, they insisted on at least making the appointment)


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

My co-worker's vision was affected for several months after cytotec, to the point where she couldn't drive. (EVENTUALLY her vision came back.)


----------



## karen1968 (Oct 2, 2006)

I've had Cytotec twice -once to induce a miscarriage (blighted ovum) and once during labor induction.

I had pre-e with DS and my bp was rising every day. Still, the Cytotec didn't do much for me. Because I was mildly contracting, they put me on pitocin first. After 24 hours of no change, the used the Cytotec overnight. Another day of pitocin-no change-then cervadil overnight. It wasn't until AROM that I made progress and was able to deliver vaginally after 64 hours of "labor" and 2 hours of pushing.

I know a lot has been made of the fact that this is an off-label use and there is now a black box warning...but there is now a black box warning on Tylenol, for goodness sake! IMO, just as with any drug, there is risk. If you've never had it, you don't know how your body will react.

If I were in your situation, I'd do everything I could to induce labor in aore natural way - sex, walking, nipple stimulation...I won't say "never again" in regards to Cytotec, but it would be among my last resorts.

FWIW, the contractions brought on by the cervadil were WAY more painful than what I experienced with either cytotec or pitocin.


----------



## aikigypsy (Jun 17, 2007)

Can't remember if I had cervidil or cycotec, but whatever it was it didn't do much for me. They say I dialated a little more, but I still needed two rounds of pitocin later in the week.

By the way, 4 days past EDD should in no way be considered "overdue." I went in for extra monitoring at EDD +10, when they wanted to induce, and had a drawn-out, off-and-on induction between 42w, 1 day and ... well, it lasted 4 days, but DD came out fine in the end. I'm hoping things kick in to gear naturally earlier this time!


----------



## jsh7809 (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback, ladies! This helps a lot.
And, yes, I agree, being "overdue" at 40 weeks + 4 days is ridiculous, especially as my mother had three natural, healthy births at 41-42 weeks. I think that was more about the hospital/ midwife's office wanting to schedule something in there just in case - but it still pisses me off - DH just came home and I told him everything and his face just got madder and madder. In any case - I'm not gonna let anyone convince me that I'm "overdue" until at least 42 weeks!
My doula warned me about the "seduction of induction", and is being SO supportive and great. On the one hand, I am so eager to not be pregnant anymore! On the other, induction and interventions sound a LOT more stressful and awful to me than just being patient, and I'm optimistic that I will be going into labor on my own soon. Just wanted to do my own "research" here on the forums to get some personal info and not just accept what I've seen in our mainstream culture on one side or the other.
This is great, thanks again!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

With #1, I had 3 doses of cytotec and then pit for a baby that was just shy of 42 weeks.

With #2, I had 1 dose of cytotec and then pit.

With #3, I had 2 doses of cytotec.

With #4 and 5, just pitocin.

No side effects from any of them.

Maybe ask them if they would consider using a foley catheter to dilate you instead.


----------



## rparker (Jul 15, 2008)

Not me personally, but a woman in my due date community (on a different site) during my last pregnancy had a Cytotec induction due to pre-e. She had a very poor Bishop's score at the start of the induction and ended up with a c-section for fetal distress.

The hospital I'm going to deliver at doesn't stock Cervadil either, but my doctor said the pharmacy would get it if I needed to be induced and absolutely refused to take Cytotec (which I would).


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

If it's a money issue, could you have them order the Cervadil and pay for it?

Another alternative, if you're up to it, is semen. Cervadil is a version of the proglastins that are naturally occuring in sperm. To ripen the cervix (like the Cervadil would), have sex as often as you possibly can.


----------



## jsh7809 (Aug 7, 2009)

Unfortunately, money is an issue for US as well right now (I thought about asking that, though). But semen is free







and we'll try lots and lots of natural methods before it potentially comes to the Cytotec or other interventions.
The good news is that I'm losing lots of mucus this morning for the first time







and we have a whole week before they want to induce so I'm very optimistic!


----------



## porcelina (May 2, 2007)

I was (ridiculously) prescribed cytotec for a missed miscarriage. Knowing what I do now, I would have fought for more time for my body to do its own work, but the pregnancy stopped growing at about 6.5 weeks, and I took cytotec at around 9 or 10 weeks (I'd have to go look at my charts to say for sure).

I had a HORRIBLE experience with cytotec. I was advised to take it before bed. First, I had very vivid dreams that were very odd. I also had very disturbed sleep that night. I had a low grade fever. The bleeding began soon thereafter, and it did not stop for 43 days. My uterus just kept producing blood clots and more blood clots. Within a few days of taking it (sorry, can't remember exactly), I had one blood clot that was so huge, it caused the worst pain in my life (at the time, before having experienced labor, but similar to labor pain except constant rather than coming and going like contractions). I was doubled over and had to go to the ER. Finally, while there, I passed what ended up being a huge clot, and it must have been the cervix dialating or something causing the pain. I kept going back to the OB for follow up care since I wouldn't stop bleeding (heavily), and she did a few ultrasounds & kept seeing more blood clots.

After finally recovering from this situation, we took a break from TTC for a few months. Then, we had trouble getting pregnant again (had gotten pregnant within 3 and 1 months the first two attempts, both of which ended in miscarriage), and went for 7 months before getting pregnant again, an ectopic pregnancy. I can't attribute everything to the drug, but I can't help but wonder.

I would never take this drug again, especially not to induce labor. Had I known the risks and the off-label aspects, I would not have taken it in the first place. However, I was naive and trusted my doctor. I did not have life-threatening problems from the drug, but my body clearly reacted much more strongly than it should have, and I am probably lucky that it did not do more damage.

So, it IS off-label use and a potentially dangerous drug. I can't believe that it is hospital policy to use an off-label drug for inducing labor. If you feel strongly that you do not want to take it, you have a strong case for them to find alternative arrangements for you, given the very warning labels on the drug itself! If the manufacturer does not support its use for labor, than why should you?


----------



## CherryBomb (Feb 13, 2005)

My first daughter was induced with cytotec and it was horrible. 9 hours of horribly painful contractions and it didn't do anything expect fling her into fetal distress and cause my first c/s.


----------



## whiddle (Aug 28, 2006)

My sister had it for her birth in October. It did nothing. She ended up with a c/s.


----------



## sheriwx (Nov 8, 2009)

I was induced with cytotec for my first (41 weeks 2 days), they gave me three doses overnight I believe. It worked great, put me into labor, no side effects.

I was induced with cytotec for my second as well (39 weeks--low amnio fluid) and I believe it only took one or two doses. Worked great, put me into labor, no side effects.


----------



## organicpapayamama (Dec 5, 2008)

I had cytotec to induce labor when DD1 was stillborn. It took 8-9 doses and about 3-4 days if I remember correctly. It was super painful to insert vaginally and then they finally had me take it orally. I personally had no side effects but I have ready many bad things about cytotec after the fact.


----------



## Mbella (Apr 5, 2007)

I had Cytotec to induce labor with dd. There were many problems with her birth, so I am not sure if the Cytotec caused any of it. Her labor was a long and painful 30 hours. She was posterior and finally came out with the use of vacuum extraction and episiotomy. I also had a high fever. She came out on her last push I was given because she was in such distress they were about to do a c-section. There was a lot of meconium and after my one quick look she was wisked away to the NICU. In the end being induced was a good thing for her because they discovered that the placenta was failing which resulted in her being 5 lbs. 12 oz (at 40w 4d). She was a weak baby who had difficulty latching and we ended up EPing.

With everything that went wrong I often wonder which problems if any the Cytotec caused.


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

just because its what they offer, doesn't mean you must consent.


----------



## chambom (Dec 11, 2007)

The hospital where I had DD also only offered Cytotec.

I went to 42 weeks and we decided to use a foley catheter and AROM, we then tried nipple stimulation and eventually used a little Pitocin, but no Cytotec.

I have a good friend who induced both her labors on her due date with Cytotec and it worked great. You just never know.


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

Moved to Birth and Beyond


----------



## Megan73 (May 16, 2007)

First, I`m amazed to hear your midwife talking induction already.
Second, I`m amazed to hear cervadil is so pricey - given the costs of hospital birthing it seems like SUCH a small thing.
I can see why you`d want to avoid using misoprostol (cytotec), given that it carries very small but real risks (for induction, it`s safe and effective for missed miscarriage) and there are much better alternatives.
First, I`d check out Henci Goer`s article about making the best of induction - it`s online. She does suggest cervadil and refusing AROM. That`s what I did and had a decent induction experience, although it was a gruelling, days-long process.
I would check to see how much cervadil would cost you.
As a PP said, foley catheter induction could be a really good option for you, too, and could not be cheaper so the hospital can`t complain.


----------



## MegBoz (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jsh7809* 
I'm assuming that the actual cases of uterine ruptures are relatively small, and mostly in women who have had uterine surgery before

Yes, true, but I'd be much more concerned about other side effects:
-increased pain (also exacerbated by increased monitoring, laboring in the hospital as opposed to the comfort of home for early labor)
-leading to an epidural (with all that can lead to, such as instrumental delivery & CS)
but mostly:
-fetal distress (leading to CS)

I went to 41W4D, had my membranes stripped & that did the trick for me. Official policy at my hospital was to induce at 42W 0D, but at least one of my MWs "told" me, in so many words, that she was cool with waiting longer.

If all was well, & baby was fine according to twice-weekly NSTs & AFIs, I would NOT even consider induction until 42W, and even then I'd consider waiting longer (The way I feel about hospital "policy" is a UAV! ha!)

ESPECIALLY if you're unsure of your conception date!!! Remember, the 42W is from the start of your last period... but if you don't ovulate on day 14, the you could think you're 42W pregnant, and really be closer to only 41W (if you ovulated late)!!!

Basically, I just really feel like the risks of "Post-dates" are grossly exaggerated while the risks of induction are grossly underrated. It ticks me off.

Oh, and sorry, no, I have no experience with cytotec, but I think I'd prefer pit & AROM (only _after_ labor is established) as better bets than cytotec if induction were truly necessary. Just not worth the risk, IMO. An IV drop of pitocin can be turned off - and even Cervidil can be removed (it's inserted like a tampon with a string, so can be pulled out.) But in the rare event that you & baby have an adverse reaction to cytotec, the only way to "stop" the whole thing is CS.







I think it was in Dr. Marsden Wagner's book, "Born in the USA" that I read a nurse comment that cytotec didn't put women into labor it, "launched them into orbit!"


----------



## Kelly1101 (Oct 9, 2008)

I would not, ever, ever consent to Cytotec, and I'm a hospital birther who will more likely consent to intevention before most ladies here.

Cytotec is not supposed to be used for induction. It's dangerous to do so, even if sometimes things turn out "okay." It can be catastrophic.

A few links for you:

http://www.scienceandsensibility.org/?p=467

http://www.midwiferytoday.com/articl...otecwagner.asp


----------

